# Making Mane Rolls and Rosettes?



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

To make your maneroll, take about 8 ft (less for the minis) of stretchy material, fleece is mostly used. Cut a 4 inch strip if you want to stitch the edges and turn it or cut that down to 2 inches is you don't. I like to use contrasting colors so it would be 4 ft strips of 2 colors sitched together.

To make rosettes, head to your local crafts store. You can buy the individual flowers. Roses are most traditional. Red roses on a Haflinger would look sharp. Cut the leaves off and cut the stem down to about 6 inches. The crepe flowers are more involved and you need floral wire and tape, crepe paper, ribbon, gluegun... or you can buy them.


----------



## Eclipse295 (Nov 30, 2010)

thank you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi - this is a link to a site that shows you how to make the mane roll. They do look lovely - takes quite a bit of practise.

Don't Fjiord ponies have upright manes? or are they cut to get the long hogged look.


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

Tnavas said:


> Hi - this is a link to a site that shows you how to make the mane roll. They do look lovely - takes quite a bit of practise.
> 
> Don't Fjiord ponies have upright manes? or are they cut to get the long hogged look.



There's no link. I am really interested as well!!


----------



## Eclipse295 (Nov 30, 2010)

The manes of a fjord are brushed upright then cut in a curve/arch type then you cut the white a little bit shorter so that the black shows threw. The are only a few inches long once they are completely done.

I have a haflinger not a fjord. haflingers look like mini belgians, they are draft ponies, however now you can get them in more of a sport horse style. My haflinger is 12.2hh.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

SarahAnn said:


> There's no link. I am really interested as well!!


Ooops!
Mane Plaiting - how do I plait a scotch roll


----------

